# Scotland Dog Sitter



## LovingDogBoarderInMyHome (Jun 3, 2012)

i will petsit in scotland -We are a Mother and Daughter household Mags, 51 and Holly 15 And A Half. 

PREVIOUS EXPERIENCE - 1 Jack Russell Cross 
3 GreyHounds 
3 Staffies
2 Whippets

We have a Medium sized garden with fences all round (biggest 6FT) 

we have a 2 floored 2 bedroom house (upstairs is only bedrooms and bathroom.) 

Livingroom is a very spacious area with room to run and play. 

I am a very experienced person when it comes to Dogs, their Breed Standards, Requirements and Personalitys. Of course each dog is different but please get in touch with us, your pet will have lots of fun, love and attention whenever it needs it. 

I am passionate with Dogs, If your Dog has a routine we will follow it! 

Get in touch by email OR phone you can trust us to look after your Pooch! Your dog will have cuddles and play time all day long! (I am very experienced with Dogs and handling Them) 

WE HAVE NO OTHER PETS so your dog will get our undivided attention. PM NOW TO AVOID DISSAPOINTMENT!!!  :tongue:


----------

